# ICloud et flux de photos



## Jihef (30 Août 2019)

Je suis confronté depuis trois mois à un problème que je n'arrive pas à résoudre. Les photos prises avec mon iphone X n'apparaissent plus dans ma photothèque sur mac. J'ai bien sûr vérifié mes réglages comme préconisés par apple. J'ai également effectué quelques manipulations conseillées telles que vérification du wifi, de la batterie de l'iphone, redémarrage .... mais rien n'y fait. A noter que mes photos (d'iphone) sont bien présentes sur mon ipad, mon apple TV et sur ma photothèque obtenue à partir d'icloud sur le web mais pas sur mon mac.
Si quelqu'un a une idée je l'en remercie par avance.


----------



## guytoon48 (31 Août 2019)

Jihef a dit:


> Je suis confronté depuis trois mois à un problème que je n'arrive pas à résoudre. Les photos prises avec mon iphone X n'apparaissent plus dans ma photothèque sur mac. J'ai bien sûr vérifié mes réglages comme préconisés par apple. J'ai également effectué quelques manipulations conseillées telles que vérification du wifi, de la batterie de l'iphone, redémarrage .... mais rien n'y fait. A noter que mes photos (d'iphone) sont bien présentes sur mon ipad, mon apple TV et sur ma photothèque obtenue à partir d'icloud sur le web mais pas sur mon mac.
> Si quelqu'un a une idée je l'en remercie par avance.


Bonjour,
Il me semble que je fermerais ma session iCloud sur le Mac pour la reconnecter en veillant que ce soient bien les mêmes identifiants et MdP que sur les autres appareils...
cela dit, utilises-tu "flux de photos" ou la synchronisation iCloud?
Rappel, la synchro ne s'effectue que lorsque le wifi est rencontré...
Versions des systèmes à jour sur les différents appareils?


----------



## Jihef (31 Août 2019)

Merci pour ta réponse, je suis bien à jour sur mes différents appareils, et j'ai bien un seul Mdp, j'utilise la synchronisation icloud de ma  photothèque mac (qui est bien accessible sur les autres appareils avec des photos d'origines diverse, appareils photos et photos provenant de l'iphone avant le dysfonctionnement, j'utilise également "flux de photos" (coché sur mes différents appareils ) et cela ne me posait pas de problème jusqu'à il y a trois mois. Bien sûr je suis en wif iet en  mode optimisation sur l'iphone. Ce que j'ai du mal à comprendre c'est que j'ai accès à mes photos sur icloud (par le web) , apple tv et ipad et pas sur mac, ce qui me fait penser que le problème vient sans doute du mac.


----------



## guytoon48 (31 Août 2019)

Petite incompréhension de ma part à te lire : il est bien entendu que la fonction « flux de photos » est différente de « photothèque iCloud » qui, elle, occupe de l’espace sur les 5 Go basiques offerts par Apple ou espace payant optionnel...
Le réglage sur iPhone et iPad choisi doit également être le même sur le Mac!


----------



## Jihef (31 Août 2019)

J'avoue que les explications fournies par apple ne me paraissent pas très claires en ce qui concerne flux et photothèque . Je dispose de 200 Go sur icloud, j'ai coché les deux options flux et photothèques, j'ai essayé aussi de ne cocher que photothèque mais sans que cela fasse quelque chose. Par ailleurs je ne me souviens pas avoir modifier mes réglages icloud depuis trois mois.


----------

